# Dual Windows?



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Can I have Windows 98 and Windows XP on my computer? If so how do I go about installing.

big rockpile


----------



## snv1492 (Jun 9, 2007)

Yes you can do that.

In general, you will either need two harddrives, or you need to partition your single drive into 2 separate partitions. It's easier just to get a second drive, and you'll want the extra space anyway.

Even if you wanted to do it on a single drive, I'd get a new drive anyway, because it is easier to install Windows98 first, then install windowsXP, and then move everything from your old drive over.

It's a bit too complicated to post it step-by-step from memory. Without actually doing it, there are too many steps and they differ depending whether you go the single drive or the dual drive route.

I'm sure you can Google a step-by-step guide. It is fairly common to setup a 98/xp dual-boot.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

First question might be why do you need both? While you can dual boot, load 2 OS, boot one at a time. If your just doing this for backwards compatitable programs you might want to look at VMware virtual server. Run the win98 OS as a task under XP.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

No need to run both. XP has computability mode, and as Gary said, you can also use VM ware. (virtual machine ware) It can be freely downloaded directly from Microsoft's website. IF YOU WANT THE LOOK of windows 98, *right click in a blank area of the desktop>>>click properties>>>click appearence>>>and select "windows classic" under "windows and buttons" * That just about covers it all.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

The reason I'm wanting Windows 98 is I'm wanting to run some stuff that will not run with Windows XP.

big rockpile


----------



## snv1492 (Jun 9, 2007)

XP's compatibility mode is pretty limited. It's worth a shot, but I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

big rockpile said:


> The reason I'm wanting Windows 98 is I'm wanting to run some stuff that will not run with Windows XP.
> 
> big rockpile


Then use *virtual machine ware* Download it here 
It's very simple to use. Come back here and ask if you have any questions about it. But, first I would try compatibility mode, I have never had any limitation issues with it, and have about 10 programs running under compat. mode.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah...I'd rather use Virtual Machine than load 98 again on my computer.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Kung said:


> Yeah...I'd rather use Virtual Machine than load 98 again on my computer.


Your still going to need to load 98 again, just on the virtual machine.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

Gary in ohio said:


> Your still going to need to load 98 again, just on the virtual machine.


yup.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Gary in ohio said:


> Your still going to need to load 98 again, just on the virtual machine.


Understood. But in VM, it's 'sandboxed' - if I don't like it, I hit the delete key.


----------



## snv1492 (Jun 9, 2007)

Kung said:


> Understood. But in VM, it's 'sandboxed' - if I don't like it, I hit the delete key.


If you install 98 on a separate hard drive or partition, it's pretty sandboxed.


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

Another way is to buy an old computer to run win98 at a garage sale/thrift sale. I see plenty of 'em for $5...old monitors for $2-$5.

RF


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Rocky Fields said:


> Hey.
> 
> Another way is to buy an old computer to run win98 at a garage sale/thrift sale. I see plenty of 'em for $5...old monitors for $2-$5.
> 
> RF


Or better yet replace the programs that cause you to run 98 in the first place.


----------



## snv1492 (Jun 9, 2007)

Gary in ohio said:


> Or better yet replace the programs that cause you to run 98 in the first place.


Software can be more expensive than hardware.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

snv1492 said:


> Software can be more expensive than hardware.


true, but wouldn't you rather much have updated software, than 2 computers?


----------



## snv1492 (Jun 9, 2007)

14yearpcmaker said:


> true, but wouldn't you rather much have updated software, than 2 computers?


Not if the software costs $500 and the hardware costs $10.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

How is hardware going to fix this problem anyways? Most software only costs 6 bucks to 200 bucks (unless you want adobe products!)...I would pay for good, updated software.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

snv1492 said:


> Software can be more expensive than hardware.


Very true, but when you loose that software and more importantly data because your running win98 and the latest spyware/virus trashes the system, lets see what the best option was then. An unsupported OS is an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

snv1492 said:


> Software can be more expensive than hardware.


maybe since we dont know what software is causing the issue its hard to tell.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

snv1492 said:


> Not if the software costs $500 and the hardware costs $10.


Few $500 software packages dont have an open source option. If your running a business then $500 is a small price to pay to have up to date software. If your individual then moving to a new software or open source option shouldn't be that much of an issue.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

Thank-you Gary, for your three posts...it was the exact same thing I was trying to point out.


----------



## snv1492 (Jun 9, 2007)

> Few $500 software packages dont have an open source option.


I disagree completely.

The GIMP and Blender are pretty poor alternatives to Photoshop and Maya. There is very little in the open source arena in the area of graphics, video, and sound production that compares favorably to commercial applications, and these programs are by their nature so complex that the learning curve is several months, and hardly worth it to the casual user or most companies who need to use the most common software to facilitate hiring. It is a hell of a lot easier and less expensive to hire employees that already know how to use a popular commercial application than it is to spend thousands of dollars training each new employee to use some esoteric open-source alternative.

Yes, Open Office is a good alternative to Word that has an almost seamless transition from Word, but that is the exception, not the rule. Where is the open source alternative to AfterEffects that an AfterEffects user could pick up in less than an hour? It doesn't exist. If you are an architect, you MUST know AutoCAD if you expect to find a decent job, not OpenCAD or whatever sourceforge alternative exists.

Common applications like spreed sheets, word processors and PDF viewers, sure. There are full-featured and easy-to-transition open source alternatives to them. But for complex programs with steep learning curves and limited market permeation, open source alternatives rarely make financial or common sense.

Besides, for all we know he might just want to play an old game. 

The original question was how to dual boot windows, not a request to be evangelized about open source software.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

snv1492 said:


> I disagree completely.
> 
> The GIMP and Blender are pretty poor alternatives to Photoshop and Maya. There is very little in the open source arena in the area of graphics, video, and sound production that compares favorably to commercial applications, It is a hell of a lot easier and less expensive to hire employees that already know how to use a popular commercial application than it is to spend thousands of dollars training each new employee to use some esoteric open-source alternative.




If your a business then back to my comments. Your risking your business running win98 software and old versions of applications to save a few dollars. Also compare win98 vintage photoshop to GIMP or blender, While they may not match current releases they are as good as 10 year old versions of photoshop.

If your not a business then GIMP and blender are VERY good alternative. If your doing video then Jahshaka is an option for the home user.


If your going to the expense to hire an employee to use a tool, at least give them the latest version of the tool.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

I sense a tiff coming on...


----------



## snv1492 (Jun 9, 2007)

> If your not a business then GIMP and blender are VERY good alternative. If your doing video then Jahshaka is an option for the home user.


Maybe, but only if you want to spend weeks learning software that has no common navigation or usage structure to programs you're already familiar with. Some one who is familiar with photoshop will not be able to easily transition to the GIMP without spending a considerable amount of time at it.

I know you are a die hard proponent of open source software. I generally prefer it too, but I am more of a proponent of the _right_ software for the situation, and if that happens to be commercial software, so be it. I will not try to convince someone to use software I know they have no interest in using, or that will not best suit their needs just because I like it. There aren't enough hours in the day to waste on fruitless endeavors. 

Your assumption that everyone has the same amount of technical prowess or inclination as you do to learn new software is not true for most people. When I have a problem, I'm capable of figuring it out. I don't expect the average computer user who would probably rather not even have to deal with a computer at all, to have the same drive and determination to trudge through 15 user forums for support because there is no centralized documentation, which we both know they wouldn't read even if there was.

So while your open source ideology would be right at home on Wired.com's forums, the average person asking questions in *this* forum is not going to deal with the unfamiliar. They don't want to hear "pop on over to source forge and download the binaries for such and such." They just aren't going to do it, and you know that as well as I do.

If the average person can't figure out how to do anything within 30 seconds of opening a new application for the first time, they aren't going to go back to that application.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

snv1492 said:


> Maybe, but only if you want to spend weeks learning software that has no common navigation or usage structure to programs you're already familiar with. Some one who is familiar with photoshop will not be able to easily transition to the GIMP without spending a considerable amount of time at it.
> 
> I know you are a die hard proponent of open source software. I generally prefer it too, but I am more of a proponent of the _right_ software for the situation, and if that happens to be commercial software, so be it. I will not try to convince someone to use software I know they have no interest in using, or that will not best suit their needs just because I like it. There aren't enough hours in the day to waste on fruitless endeavors.
> 
> ...


Oh my. You might want to leave the forums...NOW before the poop hits the fan. (aka Gary explodes at your post) :hobbyhors :duel: :lookout: :bdh: LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

snv1492 said:


> If the average person can't figure out how to do anything within 30 seconds of opening a new application for the first time, they aren't going to go back to that application.


Then neither photoshop and gimp are not an option for those people.My comment still applies, if your using photoshop for business then you would better off buying a copy than running an a virus prone win 98 box. If never going to upgrade to a paying version of Photoshop then why not go with the Open source alternative. If your to computer illiterate to use either then find a simpler program or someone who can use the tool.


----------



## snv1492 (Jun 9, 2007)

14yearpcmaker said:


> Oh my. You might want to leave the forums...NOW before the poop hits the fan. (aka Gary explodes at your post) :hobbyhors :duel: :lookout: :bdh: LOL!!!!!!!


Gary and I can disagree without the "poop hitting the fan". There was nothing in my post that would have set a reasonable person off, and as you can see from Gary's response, he is a reasonable person.

Though I understand his position, I disagree with it, and I'm sure that doesn't wreck his day any more than it wrecks mine.

Stop trying to instigate trouble. :nono:


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

Your post rather ticked me off just by reading it...that's the only reason I typed that.
Where have a tried to instigate trouble? I have done NO such thing. I don't really think that a member that has only been here for only one month, needs to be telling a member that has been here quite a while longer than him what to do. I know the rules... And as helpful as you and Gary can be, is what is starting to make me mad of how immature your both acting.


----------



## snv1492 (Jun 9, 2007)

14yearpcmaker said:


> Where have a tried to instigate trouble?


You're doing it now.



14yearpcmaker said:


> I don't really think that a member that has only been here for only one month, needs to be telling a member that has been here quite a while longer than him what to do.


I did not tell gary "what to do", I told him what I thought. He understood that. You did not. Length of time here does not reflect a person's level of knowledge and I hope you are not suggesting that this board should limit the voice of knowledgeable people because they lack "tenure".



14yearpcmaker said:


> as helpful as you and Gary can be, is what is starting to make me mad of how immature your both acting.


We disagreed on a subject that didn't result in the argument you were hoping for. What was immature? Our resolution, or you prodding him to "explode at my post" complete with dueling smilies? Our disagreement and it's resolution is probably the most mature resolution to a disagreement on an internet forum I've seen in a long time.

You can answer these questions in a private message if you want, I think the original poster has gotten several options, and I've said all I need to say about this matter which never should have had to be said in the first place, so there is no need to return to this thread.

I have no problem with Gary, and I'm quite sure we will disagree in the future. If disagreement offends you, I suggest you avoid those posts.


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

Big Rockpile said he wanted to run some win98 friendly programs. Win98 on a seperate computer will run them just fine as long as he stays off the web with it. As for risking data, I've always advocated using a non-networked computer for accessing the web and keeping personal/business data on another computer or computers. This helps keep your data computer safe from virii.

14yearpcmaker:

Gary and snv are discussing a difference in idealogy. That's one of the functions of a forum. You have been trying to flame their disagreement.

BTW: I support snv1492's POV.

RF


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

I am not sure 14year is upset, We have worked through the original question of loading 98 on XP, Found out why it was needed and then have explored option to the base problem of needing to run software. We still DONT know what software was needed to be run. SNV started with the most expensive and difficult. I offer lower cost options to those if cost was an issue. 

Back to my original issue, if your a business you have no business on win98. The risk are to great. By now even home users should be moved off the unsupported OS.

Open source offers a option to expensive commercial versions of software. Its a great option for the home user and can be a great option for businesses.


----------

